# Some more of Eagle's Pens



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=32101&whichpage=3#330840







Ebony and aluminum, Sauers dyed veneers





Dyna blue acriluster blank, black veneers, aluminum
Platinum cigar, commissioned piece


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 13, 2008)

They are all beautiful!! Eagle sure makes some amazing blanks!


----------



## turned_for_good (Jan 13, 2008)

Glad to know you just don't give up...


----------



## johncrane (Jan 13, 2008)

Well there awesome pens! from the big bird.[]


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 13, 2008)

Those are some good looking pens... does he make the blanks available for sale?


----------



## Dario (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rhahnfl_
> <br />does he make the blanks available for sale?



I believe he does sell some but chooses whom to sell to.  With the work involved, be prepared to pay a hefty amount depending on complexity.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, he will sell his blanks.

Contact me, PRPrincess or GaryMg for e-mail to Eagle.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 13, 2008)

Compared to other blanks sold here his blanks are very affordable($20.00 for cactus,$30.00 for lazer cross,$35.00 for M3-Mokume Gane for example).



> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monty (Jan 13, 2008)

The two cross pen blanks I got from Eagle. Made a pen from them for our two Pastors and one from BOW for our youth minister.
The one on the left is for our associate pastor and is X-cut mesquite. The middle one is for our senior pastor and is walnut crotch. The one on the right is BOW and is for our youth minister.


----------



## 7miles (Jan 13, 2008)

I know Eagle is a true pen artist. The thought process that goes it to anyone of those blanks is wonderful. However for the most part I really don't care for the biggest part of his blanks. I think they are far to busy for me. I would still love to be able to do work like that.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm hoping to get to the North Central Florida Bubbasville at Gary's in a few weeks if family stuff doesn't get in the way.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 13, 2008)

<center>More fantastic 



<br />
work. </center>

WOW - a great deal of talent displayed in those pens.  I love the top one and the pen kit choice is outstanding.  I also really liked the one someone posted the other day that looked like a ladder.  Thanks for continuing to show off these marvelous creations.  I know I for one, definitely appreciate seeing where a true creative  imagination and gift of artistic skill can take a person willing to invest the time in this adventure.
Those of you turning these pens should get lots of Kudos as well for having the spirit to take on a challenge and do something out of the ordinary!  Fly high all.

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 13, 2008)

Super blanks and nice turning and kit choices!


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 13, 2008)

the last one looks like muscle fiber.


----------



## R2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ron they are stunning pens. Real Grand Canyon efforts.[][][][:X][^]


----------



## Ligget (Jan 14, 2008)

I like those ones, beautiful pens, he really is very skilled at making custom blanks![]


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 14, 2008)

They sure look great. Congrats


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 14, 2008)

I never tire of Eaglesc's pen blanks.  He did away with the box while we were still in the envelope...

(pushing the envelope, thinking outside the box)


----------



## BUGSY (Jan 14, 2008)

AMAZING BLANKS by a AMAZING ARTIST....i have LEARNED a great deal by his work....just trying to figure out how he did it....which taught me how to do other things that i wouldnt have learned any other way...THANK YOU....EAGLE.... GREG  BUGSY   ZECHMAN


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 14, 2008)

John,
That's a good way to put it; I never tire of looking at them either.
IMVHO, his two best blanks are both spiritual: Pentarsia & Christmas Miracle.
When he talks about them, he's on fire [in a good way] -- especially the process of designing and constructing them.
He's an artist but more importantly,  a loyal friend to his friends. [8D]


----------



## chuck1250 (Jan 15, 2008)

those are something else


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 15, 2008)

I was not around when Eagle was, but I sure do admire his skill and artistry.  And, I must say, you've done a great job with those blanks.  The perfect fit kit sets off the first blank beautifully.

Regards,
Eric


----------

